

Ask HN: Are reposts an issue? - Errorcod3

I have seen quite a few posts on the Chinese modifying embryos.<p>Unable to downvote :(<p>Just curious if reposts are an issue on this site, and if they need to be policed better.
======
BorisMelnik
They normally get flagged within a few hours, and deleted by the mods. I
wouldn't say it is a huge issue here but definitely something that flagging
helps with.

